# ERA-Eingruppierung



## Stromer (8 März 2007)

Nun ich habe eben das http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9150&page=7&highlight=ERA Thema gelesen.

Da das schon etwas älter ist will ich neu beginnen.

Wie ist das mit den ERA-Eingruppierungen.
Ich bin auch erst neu in der Firma, die in der nächsten Zeit das ERA einführt.
Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen, bzw. wer macht was, und ist dann wie eingruppiert worden.
Das was die IG Metall da vorgibt, da kann man einen normalen Facharbeiter von E4 -E10 einstufen, je nachdem was der macht und wie man das beschreibt.
Ich beziehe diese Stufen auf RLP das 11 Stufen hat.


----------



## Antonio (8 März 2007)

Etwas was mit ERA gemeinsam haben sollte und dann 11 Stufen? Bei ERA gibt es 14 Entgeltgruppen, als Facharbeiter ist die Mindesteinstufung eigentlich EG 7, da Aufgabe mit Abgeschlossener Ausbildung von mind. 3 Jahre.
Die Persönliche Erfahrung besagt eher, dass die Betriebe ERA dazu benutzen langfristig Geld einzusparen, salopp gesagt die werden bestimmt versuchen dich über den Tisch zu ziehen. Ergahrungsaustausch mit gleichgesinnten ergab immer das gleiche Ergebniss, also schön Wachsam bleiben.


----------



## plc_tippser (9 März 2007)

Eingruppierung in EG7 aber nur bei Ausbildungsnahem Einsatz. 
ERA geht IMHO bis 14.
Es gibt viele die bei der Umgruppierung auf der Strecke bleiben, bzw. in der Zukunft auf der Strecke bleiben, da man nichts wegnehemen darf.

Es gibt jetzt eine Leistungszulage, mit der die Personalfuzzis rumspielen können. Passt denen deine Nase nicht, zack weg. Ansonsten glaube ich bis zu 10%, bin aber nicht sicher, ob nicht sogar 20% angesagt sind.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (9 März 2007)

Fällt mir noch was ein:


```
Das was die IG Metall da vorgibt, da kann man einen normalen Facharbeiter von E4 -E10 einstufen, je nachdem was der macht und wie man das beschreibt.
Ich beziehe diese Stufen auf RLP das 11 Stufen hat.
```
 
Ich kenne einen, der ist Leiter von 4 Auslandswerken, von D aus. Der hat in der Montage als Hilfsarbeiter ohne Ausbildung angefangen. Der wird sicherlich nicht mehr in ERA eingruppiert sein. Also das ist nur so ungefähr, will ich damit sagen.


----------



## Zefix (9 März 2007)

Egal welche Gruppierungen es gibt oder wie sich die Kinder nennen.

Der mit der braunsten Halskrause hat die Beste Eingruppierung  

War schon immer so....

Gruss Andy


----------



## HolleHonig (4 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab diesen alten Fred ausgegraben, weil bei uns in der Firma auch ERA eingeführt worden ist.
Nun gehts mir wahrscheinlich so, wie den meisten, die nach Era eingruppiert wurden:Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden. :twisted:
Meiner Tätigkeit ist das Niveaubeispiel des Softwareentwicklers 1 zugetielt worden. Hört sich zunächst mal ok an, allerdings wird da bei der "Ausbildung" der Techniker als ausreichend angeführt. Ich bin jedoch ein Ing. und auch als solcher eingestellt. Nun heisst es, dass diese Aufgabe, die ich erledige, gar nicht meine Qualifikation benötigt.:sb5:
Gesucht wurde damals, wie gesagt, ausdrücklich ein Ing.

Mein Frage ist nun, nach welchen Niveau-Beispielen seid ihr eingestuft worden? 
Ist es bei euch auch so, dass ihr trotz höherer Qualifikation auf was niedrigeres gestuft wurdet?
Habt ihr einen erfolgreichen Widerspruch eingelegt?


----------

